# Police Officer James Foster



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*James E. Foster, Jr.*
Denham Springs Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 30, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 39
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 12/29/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer James Foster succumbed to injuries sustained the previous evening in a motorcycle crash while he responded to an accident that was located on I-12.

Officer Foster, along with two marked patrol cars, were responding with their lights and sirens activated on O'Neal Lane, in Baton Rouge, when a vehicle made a left turn in front of him at East Riverdale Avenue. Officer Foster's motorcycle struck the car and he was thrown approximately 80 feet. He was transported to Our Lady of the Lake Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries the following day.

The driver of the vehicle who turned in front of him was cited for failure to yield.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Scott Jones
Denham Springs Police Department
447 Lamm Street
Denham Springs, LA 70726

Phone: (225) 665-5106

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22317-police-officer-james-e-foster-jr#ixzz3NQv8oRYu


----------

